# T. Eaton Logan



## keltg (Nov 24, 2013)

I just purchased my first lathe. It is an EdgeRite T. Eaton lathe. By asking a lot of questions, some where actually intelligent questions, I have found out that Logan manufactured lathes for both Montgomery Ward in the USA. and EdgeRite in Canada. The serial number is 3690 which matches the Ward 4 digit serial number and puts date of manufacture in 1942. I am wondering if someone might beable to help me out with a model? It is 24" between centers 10" swing. It is the bench top model, and that is as far as I know. I have looked at several pictures of 10" logan ward lathes but none have been quite like mine. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here are 6 pictures so far once I get it back together in my little shop all cleaned up I will post more photos.

Thank you all
Keltg.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase.  Logan made a great lathe.  You can find all the info you need at the Logan group on Yahoo.  Scott Logan is the moderator.  He still sells parts for a lot of models.  Here's a link.  You'll probably have to join the group to post questions.

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/lathe-list/info

Chuck


I hope you got the tailstock with the lathe.


----------



## Redlineman (Nov 24, 2013)

Cool!

Although I am not up on their model designations, that lathe will indeed be analogous to a MW lathe. The Logan 200 is based off of that model, with some pretty obvious upgrades added on. You will find that there are many different combinations of features depending on the "brand"  and model. With the exception of the primary drive and some of the features on the carriage (like auto feeds), many of the parts will interchange with a 200. Yours appears to have the lower grade MW primary drive, but the upgraded Logan carriage feeds. There are quite a few more 200s than MWs around, it seems. My own 200 thread running currently will help you, I don't doubt. There is also a guy refurbing an MW on Practical Machinist Antique forum. Yours looks VERY nice and original, and would be a great way to document them.

One thing I would ask you to do PLEASE, is provide a very clear closeup of the power switch, both inside and out. MWs and the very earliest Logans (pre '43) had that DP/DT switch in the front of the headstock case. I have a couple of pics that show it by accident, but they are not specifically taken for documenting that feature. Almost every lathe has been converted to the later drum switch (mounted on the guard frame) at best, or at worst seem to come with all manner of variously effective-to-hideous locations for them. VEEEEEEERY few Logans still have that original switch, and I would like to recreate it for mine. It would be nice to have that info available so that others could find it as well.

Looking forward to seeing this project!


----------



## Mister Ed (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to agree with Redlineman. Take a good look at his refurb, most aspects will be similar. Also, take a look on YouTube for Mr.Pete222 ... he is currently working with a Wards lathe that should be very yours ... although his is a freestanding model and your a bench model. This would put some differences in the drive area.

Funny when we were looking at those early pics you had (from the add) I did not remember seeing the "Made in USA" line under the T. Eaton Logo. At least I am presuming that you posted on this one a couple weeks ago??


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 24, 2013)

Along with the Yahoo group you may want to take a look at the old catalogs and manuals on the Vintage Machinery Web site for both Logan and Montgomery Wards / Powr-Kraft, links below should get you there.  With the serial number I believe Scott Logan can get you all the details of the lathe.    

Logan:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=2093&tab=3


Wards:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=3


----------



## keltg (Nov 25, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Congrats on the purchase.  Logan made a great lathe.  You can find all the info you need at the Logan group on Yahoo.  Scott Logan is the moderator.  He still sells parts for a lot of models.  Here's a link.  You'll probably have to join the group to post questions.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/lathe-list/info
> 
> ...


Tail stock came with as well as a four jaw chuck, a couple tool holders, and drill chuck and a couple of centers.
Keltg

- - - Updated - - -



Mister Ed said:


> I have to agree with Redlineman. Take a good look at his refurb, most aspects will be similar. Also, take a look on YouTube for Mr.Pete222 ... he is currently working with a Wards lathe that should be very yours ... although his is a freestanding model and your a bench model. This would put some differences in the drive area.
> 
> Funny when we were looking at those early pics you had (from the add) I did not remember seeing the "Made in USA" line under the T. Eaton Logo. At least I am presuming that you posted on this one a couple weeks ago??



Thanks for the info will check out Mr. Pete222. Yes you are correct this is the same lathe as a couple weeks ago.


----------



## keltg (Jan 19, 2014)

Redlineman said:


> Cool!
> 
> Although I am not up on their model designations, that lathe will indeed be analogous to a MW lathe. The Logan 200 is based off of that model, with some pretty obvious upgrades added on. You will find that there are many different combinations of features depending on the "brand"  and model. With the exception of the primary drive and some of the features on the carriage (like auto feeds), many of the parts will interchange with a 200. Yours appears to have the lower grade MW primary drive, but the upgraded Logan carriage feeds. There are quite a few more 200s than MWs around, it seems. My own 200 thread running currently will help you, I don't doubt. There is also a guy refurbing an MW on Practical Machinist Antique forum. Yours looks VERY nice and original, and would be a great way to document them.
> 
> ...



I took a few photos of the power switch I hope they are clear enough for what you are using them for. The switch is a 3 way up being on and two down positions being offs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 68051


----------



## Redlineman (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks!

That machine is exceptionally clean, and looks to have been very lightly used. Most of the time, if the switch is even still there, it is highly worn. I'm the absolute LAST person to talk about electrics intelligently, but I'll go out on a limb here. Yours is an example of a simple on/off version (2 position according to the plate). With two wires and two positions, I will guess it is a single phase machine. There was also a on/off/on three position switch which was labeled on, off, and reverse. I'm guessing these were 3-phase versions. Since yours has an unused position, I'm guessing they used the same switch for either, but wired differently, and a different face plate.

Yes... more than you ever wanted to know about switches, I'm sure!

Are you making chips yet?


----------



## keltg (Jan 21, 2014)

Redlineman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That machine is exceptionally clean, and looks to have been very lightly used. Most of the time, if the switch is even still there, it is highly worn. I'm the absolute LAST person to talk about electrics intelligently, but I'll go out on a limb here. Yours is an example of a simple on/off version (2 position according to the plate). With two wires and two positions, I will guess it is a single phase machine. There was also a on/off/on three position switch which was labeled on, off, and reverse. I'm guessing these were 3-phase versions. Since yours has an unused position, I'm guessing they used the same switch for either, but wired differently, and a different face plate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments on the machine. It was used by a retired cn rail machinist for years untill he past away, It was then given to the person i purchased it from as payment for work done. The person i bought it off had never used the lathe, and really didn't know anything about the machine. There was very little clean up to do on the machine, I got it placed and levelled, and have used it to make a centering tool, made a small replacement handle for a brass nylon faced hammer, also have made a replacement handle for the cross feed which was missing. have been working on tang sights for an old model 8 remington, and a model 81 remington as well. My son- in- law turned a few chess pieces on it. i have also been working on a tailstock fixture that will allow me to turn tapers without having to offset the tailstock itself.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 21, 2014)

" i have also been working on a tailstock fixture that will allow me to turn tapers without having to offset the tailstock itself."

I have been working on a ball turning fixture so I can make centers to turn tapers with my tailstock offset.  I hadn't considered the need until I tried to shave the lower leg of a bike.  I set the piece up on centers with the tailstock offset and realized that I would have to use something other than a 60 degree center to keep it from binding.  I would be interested in the fixture you're making.

Chuck


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 21, 2014)

The lathe looks to be in nice little used and well cared for condition.  Oh for the days when a tool shop was part of a major department store.  I only barely saw the end of those times in the 60's.  I have the feeling that if T. Eaton was still around that the tool section in the Eaton Centre store would be very small.
MIchael


----------



## keltg (Jan 22, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> " i have also been working on a tailstock fixture that will allow me to turn tapers without having to offset the tailstock itself."
> 
> I have been working on a ball turning fixture so I can make centers to turn tapers with my tailstock offset.  I hadn't considered the need until I tried to shave the lower leg of a bike.  I set the piece up on centers with the tailstock offset and realized that I would have to use something other than a 60 degree center to keep it from binding.  I would be interested in the fixture you're making.
> 
> Chuck


i will take a couple pictures and post them for you. it is nothing fancy. lol.


----------



## keltg (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Chuck, here are a couple pictures of my tail stock slide taper isn't attached yet but will be mt2 to fit the quill on my machine.


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 23, 2014)

You might consider using a big ball bearing (steel ball) in place of the tradiona. Pointed centers. Handles high angles better


----------



## keltg (Jan 24, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> You might consider using a big ball bearing (steel ball) in place of the tradiona. Pointed centers. Handles high angles better


Thanks for the input I will give that a try as well.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you have a way to make the fixture sit level with the bedways? 

Chuck


----------



## keltg (Jan 28, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> Do you have a way to make the fixture sit level with the bedways?
> 
> Chuck


been thinking about that already myself. thinking i am going to have to machine a pin through the taper and quill to hold the piece or a keyway machined into the taper and quill. havent decided which would hold the piece the solidest yet.


----------

